# When cubing gets boring?



## Paul Wagner (Aug 5, 2009)

So I have a little bit of a problem,

I love to read the speedsolving forum still. But cubing has just become a bore. It seems as if it is such a normal part of my life the fun is gone. Like, I get home watch TV, cube, listen to music, and sleep (barely). And now it's not very exciting what do you recommend I do? 

Did this ever happen to you?

Do you think buying a new puzzle will make cubing interesting?

But the thing is that I feel bad letting cubing slip. Because I love it, but now it's just boring .

Do you think that it could possibly be because it's the summer and I have to much time for cubing?

Do you think I am asking way too many questions?

Do you think it's time I click "Submit New Thread"?

Well too late I already did.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

I say get a new puzzle or go to a competition.


----------



## V-te (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, try new puzzles, They keep the flame alive. =)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 5, 2009)

Teach somebody new. Just talking to an acquaintance about cubing could really make something interesting out of cubing.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

New puzzles, new methods, new challenges (like solving into patterns, reducing a 4x4 to a 2x2 and solving, 5x5 OHMBLD, underwater in one breath, etc.), and go to some events. If you don't already do them, try hi-games, cubemania, and any other online competition you can find.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 5, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Teach somebody new. Just talking to an acquaintance about cubing could really make something interesting out of cubing.


My cousin cubes.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 5, 2009)

That's happened to me before. I'm nowhere near a speed cuber (still learning Fridrich and Petrus methods, 3x3 PB of 49.43) and I sometimes get bored or frustrated simply by solving the cube over and over again, trying to improve my time. In the past, I've simply stopped cubing for a few weeks and after a while my hunger for cubing returned. Maybe just take a break for a while. Be careful though; you'll be much worse on your return, forgetting algorithms and having slower speed. I'm just saying that it's worked for me as a non-speed cuber.

Also, watching youtube videos of people better than me, learning new methods, buying new puzzles, and even getting Cubesmith products have helped with the excitement I get out of cubing. Maybe solving a cube in some sort of creative or impracticle way will help, like while sky diving or something...lol. One more thing is that just doing a relaxed non-timed solve using less memory and more logic/intuition every once in a while, like the puzzle was originally invented for, can keep myself into cubing.

Since I'm still a noob I'd say it will take me a long time to get to your point. For heavens sake, my only 3x3 is a storebought Rubik's brand :fp

This is what I do, so I'm not at all confident that it will work for you. These are just suggestions. There's a lot of cube-related things that I haven't tried yet, so I have several approaches available to relieve boredome.

In a slightly more pessimistic manner, some things don't always last...right?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 5, 2009)

I looked at your WCA profile. Learn blindfold solving. (I use 3OP from cubefreak.net, but others prefer classic Pochmann or M2.) It is an _amazing_ thrill and feeling of accomplishment when you memorize and then solve the entire cube without looking.


----------



## peterbat (Aug 5, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I looked at your WCA profile. Learn blindfold solving. (I use 3OP from cubefreak.net, but others prefer classic Pochmann or M2.) It is an _amazing_ thrill and feeling of accomplishment when you memorize and then solve the entire cube without looking.



I second that. Learn BLD! It's by far my favorite type of cubing, for exactly the reasons stated above by rjohnson_8ball.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 5, 2009)

You'll be recommended to take a short break, not too long so that you can still regain interest upon returning, but you'll find that you still have the urge to solve it at least a gew times a day. You'll restrain yourself so that you like it more when returning, with hopes that the restraint doesn't make you _like_ not solving.
Life's depressing, ain't it? 

IamWEB, and I approve of this post using italics.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2009)

Paul, I ended up in the exact same situations in the start of the summer xD

(My average is about yours ) I could only get sub 20 solves with Fridrich, then I said to myself... Petrus, that sounds funny, I'm gonna be a sub 20 Petrus-user... that worked very well for a month... it was so exiting each time I made a solve... But now when I actually reached a sub 20 average with Petrus it's no longer fun :/ You should try set some funny goals  

As Long as you are going to do something special you will normally get exited


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, solving cubes and other puzzles does get boring sometimes. When that happens to me, I don't use any of them for a day or two. And I try some variants of traditional cubing to put the variety back in.

Some examples:

1. Use my 4x4 cubes as a giant 2x2 cube. Yes, the 4x4 is really a bloated 2x2 cube!

2. Solve your big cubes (4x4 and larger) as a 3x3 by only using the L,R, U, D, B & F faces in scrambling.

3. Do some lovely patterns on my big cubes. There are lots of web sites devoted to cube paterns, the 7x7 is awesome for making some magical patterns including the very conterversial swastika pattern. Remember, if you do the swastika pattern, you are not a nazi, it's just another interesting pattern to try.

4. Admire the 1x1x1 cube. And solve it too.

5. Try an average of 5 3x3x3 solves by only using the rank beginner method.

6. Laugh at all those 1x1x1 cube videos on Youtube. Believe it or not, one video has an "alg" for solving parity on a 1x1x1!

7. Do an average of 12 solves for the 1x1x1 cube.

8. Have a day where you solve cubes with no F2L, Fridrich or Peterus algs whatsoever.

9. If you have a 6x6, use it as 3x3x3 by using two slices per cubie.

10. If you have a 6x6, use it as a 2x2x2 by using three slices per cubie.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 5, 2009)

going to a competition always refreshes my urge to cube. i definitely go through phases, and that monotonous routine you speak of, well, that's just life sometimes  unless you change the activities you do every single day, you will get bored of them eventually! trying to get speedy at a different puzzle you haven't paid much attention to before could renew your interest. try that?


----------



## (X) (Aug 5, 2009)

Just solve the cube


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 5, 2009)

If I ever get bored with cubing, I don't cube in a week or something, and then cubing becomes fun again. Getting new puzzles or learning new methods also helps.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 5, 2009)

If I ever become bored of cubing, I'll shoot myself in the head. As for you, getting a new puzzle and solving it without looking anything up, and doing gigantic relays will help.


----------



## Hakan (Aug 5, 2009)

Getting together with other cubers always refreshes my enthousiasm in cubing.

Especially doing things in a group after a competition is always fun! Like having dinner with 20 cubers can never be boring


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 5, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Getting together with other cubers always refreshes my enthousiasm in cubing.
> 
> Especially doing things in a group after a competition is always fun! Like having dinner with 20 cubers can never be boring



no, especially with all the angry glares because of the noise.

hakan, i haven't seen you for ages. will you be at belgian?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Despite me being a non-speedcuber (PB: 41.77), I was quite bored of cubing when I first started this summer, seeing how I didn't really want to take this serious. 2 months later, and I've got a good 1.5 inch binder full of rubik's cube stuff. Learning some random methods and making crazy patterns always motivates me for a bit, even if it's just 15 minutes..

In Buddhism, they say that happiness never lasts... (I should know, I'm buddhist. :O)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 5, 2009)

Buying a new puzzle always helps. I was losing my passion too, but I got a megaminx, and I started picking it up again.


----------



## ParityErrors (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are a Fridrich solver, use a corners first method for a while or vice versa.

I love to switch between methods.

Or just don't solve the cube for some weeks.



Q


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Did this ever happen to you?


Yes. Then I learned Roux



Paul Wagner said:


> Do you think buying a new puzzle will make cubing interesting?


 Yes. For some reason, I always feel complete when I get a new puzzle




Paul Wagner said:


> But the thing is that I feel bad letting cubing slip. Because I love it, but now it's just boring .


Learn something new about cubes and other puzzles. Try building puzzles or a new method



Paul Wagner said:


> Do you think that it could possibly be because it's the summer and I have to much time for cubing?


Eh. I never get tired of cubes....I have no life.



Paul Wagner said:


> Do you think I am asking way too many questions?


 Nope keep them coming 




Paul Wagner said:


> Do you think it's time I click "Submit New Thread"?


 Sure, we'd hate to see another good cuber quit to boredom.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Did this ever happen to you?
> ...



Yep.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 6, 2009)

make a mod!! it's a great challenge!


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paul, I feel JUST like you. I often feel like selling all my cubes and just quit cubing. I started cubing when the Rubik's cube craze started in my school 2 years back, and now everyone around me has already quit. Cubing has become such a lonely hobby now.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 7, 2009)

you should play a game with someone.

you should give them a few cubes (as many as you want) and tell them to hide the cubes somewhere around the house in a scrambled position, then you have to go try and find it and solve it =DD


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

Become even better at cubing and make excellent tutorials on youtube!



DcF1337 said:


> Paul, I feel JUST like you. I often feel like selling all my cubes and just quit cubing. I started cubing when the Rubik's cube craze started in my school 2 years back, and now everyone around me has already quit. Cubing has become such a lonely hobby now.



Say, how much do you average?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 7, 2009)

It has happened with me and the 3x3x3. my times are not going below 30 seconds so I find it very boring. 

On the other hand my 7x7x7 times are just reaching Sub 9. So I am enjoying it. The point is get new types of puzzles


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 7, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Become even better at cubing and make excellent tutorials on youtube!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really slow, around 35s.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

To everyone, I know how to solve BLD but just have shi+ty memo, and yeah I guess I could get back into youtube.

Or maybe get a 3x3 BF world record? lol


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Aug 9, 2009)

The same thing happened to me this summer. 
I found some other stuff to do, and since I'd been cubing so much, Other stuff > cubing. It's fine, I think, because you'll probably come back. And if you don't, then you probably won't care. But do try some new puzzles, or BLD or FMC or something.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 9, 2009)

find someone who is better than you and work at beating them.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

beat erik!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 10, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> New puzzles, new methods, new challenges (like solving into patterns, *reducing a 4x4 to a 2x2 and solving*, 5x5 OHMBLD, underwater in one breath, etc.), and go to some events. If you don't already do them, try hi-games, cubemania, and any other online competition you can find.



I've always thought about doing this, and ideas to help me?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 10, 2009)

When cubing gets boring. Do OH cubing!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 10, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> When cubing gets boring. Do OH cubing!


Lol I practice OH now. Working on sub-30


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

piemaster said:


> beat erik!



:fp


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > beat erik!
> ...



Agreed. And +1 vote for do a mod.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 10, 2009)

Meh, I feel the same. All my cubes except for 3x3 are broken...and 3x3 gets extremely boring. You should maybe start something new, because honestly, if something is boring, what's the point in doing it?


----------



## LarsN (Aug 10, 2009)

Cubers Summer Depression Syndrome:

Very common amongst speedcubers, most common for speedcubers with 1-3 years experience.
Symptoms range from small sighs when accomplishing a successfull solve to blind rage resulting in manic ideas on how to dispose of all cubes using more explosives than used in Mythbusters latest season.

Treatment: Guide patient to nearest puzzleshop and get a new twisty puzzle. If patient has all known twistypuzzles teach him/her BLD og another wacky method. Recovery should occur within 7-8 days. If all else fails bring patient to a WCA competition.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 15, 2009)

i'd say try to meet other cubers,or get puzzles you normally wouldnt get,sometimes even changing the puzzles you normally play with get's you interested,i got bored of cubing then i played with my 7x7 ( WHICH I NEVER TOUCH ),i solved it like,3 times in one day,and i was interested again.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 15, 2009)

You can never hang out? Bobby.


----------



## Haste_cube (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah...
same to me..
I even haven't touched my cube for a loooooonnngg... time
I feel bore about it, but I also feel that it's pretty sad to leave cubing

back then, I always practice and when I got new avg, I was so happy
but now, there's a feeling like "oh, I got new avg, so what?"
huh, there is many method that I've learn except for blindfold


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd say to buy a new puzzle or try to learn a new method for one of the cubes you already have.


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 15, 2009)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'd say to buy a new puzzle or try to learn a new method for one of the cubes you already have.



hahh i know ZBF2L, Winter Variation, Fridrich and Petrus. 
after that i quit lol


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 16, 2009)

i go to see a movie and clear my head. it`s very important to rest form time to time.


----------



## JNuber (Aug 16, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say to buy a new puzzle or try to learn a new method for one of the cubes you already have.
> ...





jcuber said:


> I don't care, but don't expect me to be your judge.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually had the same "problem": I have vacation right now, so that means a lot of time for cool things, like sports, cubing etc. But just at the beginning I didn't want to solve the cube anymore. Now I decided to learn all PLL's, so my interest is back.


----------



## Haste_cube (Aug 18, 2009)

So, learn new method, other cube puzzle?


----------

